# Darkroom Fun?



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Alright darkroom junkies...I'm being forced from my digital world back to film for a class this semester...I like it, but I really want to experiment more with things. So what are some cool tricks and techniques to experiment with in the darkroom? Remember it's a class, so if it's anything that I could ruin that would be bad :mrgreen: And, not sure if it matters, but I'm using Tmax film, and Arista.edu paper. I've got some toner to try sometime, but I'm wanting to go all out darkroom crazy here


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 22, 2005)

Solarization:  Exposing the film or print to light after the development has started.  Search for "solarization" and "sabatier effect".  

Split contrast filtering:  Using different contrast grade filters during the print exposure.  It can be as simple as printing at grade 5 for part of the exposure, and then grade 2 for the rest of the exposure.  You can also burn with different grade filters.  Search for "split contrast filter", "split contrast printing", "split grade printing", etc...

Split toning:  Using 2 or more toners on one photograph.  I like sepia and selenium.  Pull the print from the bleach early, leaving plenty of silver in the shadows.  The sepia only gets the highlight detail and midtones, and the selenium gets the shadows.  Search for "split toning".

Selective toning:  Blocking certain parts of the print from the toner using rubber cement, or the official stuff (friskette?).  Check out the work of Phil Borges. 

http://www.philborges.com/


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Matt  Love the link you posted to Phil Borges, he's got some great stuff...I'd love to give that a shot! I'll research the others and give them a try too...thanks again


----------

